# my first cheese smoke



## upsman (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey Yah'll got my amazin smoker in the mail Friday and did a smoke with it last night and man does that thing sure burn slloooooow. had good results though after the 6th hour and after finally lighting the other end as well.













100_1504.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






a little monterey jack, pepper jack mild and sharp chedder to start for the first one.













100_1505.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






amazin' smoker in with the hole at the door for lighting it up.













100_1506.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






at first put the cheese on the top rack and closed the lid.













100_1508.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






this was after 3 hours in to the smoke. like i was saying it burned slooooow!













100_1509.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






lit the other end of the amazin' smoker and lowered the rack and started getting a better smoke on the cheese then. cheese did get a little sweaty in the area of the burn of the sawdust but i made sure to pat those very dry before wrapping.













100_1510.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






just had to add a few boiled eggs for some smoked deviled eggs.













100_1512.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






turned out so awesome!!!! Love the Amazin' Smoker.













100_1513.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






eggs turned out good too!













100_1514.JPG



__ upsman
__ Dec 23, 2012






having some cheese snacks as i post this. awesome smoke flavor!  Love that Amazin' Smoker and suggest it to everyone!!!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 23, 2012)

That cheese looks good. 6 hrs  What kind of dust did you use?  I like a strong flavor and smoke longer than most I see here. I did a 5 hr smoke with cherry and it could have gone another hour or so.  but I did a 5 hr smoke with pitmasters and next time I will go 3 hrs.

Stan


----------



## upsman (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank You Handymanstan. i used a hickory dust. finally first time to talk to someone else that likes a strong flavor as well. i think 5 hours would be the minimum for a really good smoked cheese after trying out today a little strong but i liked it and went the extra hour looking for that hickory farms look hehehehe! can't wait to try it in a couple weeks and taste any difference. will probably try it again though in a week just for scientific studies hehehehehe Thanks again!  ~Larry~


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 24, 2012)

Your welcome Larry,  I keep a log every smoke and am trying to always make it better.  I have never had anyone say anything but is there more.. lol

Stan


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## upsman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank You Zahlgren!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks good are you waiting two weeks before eating?? Most say you get a better taste the longer you let it sit.


----------



## upsman (Jan 2, 2013)

me looking in grill.gif



__ upsman
__ Jan 2, 2013






Hey Driedstick Thank You! and to answer your question, NO SIR!!! hehehehehe well have let the pepperjack and Mild chedder and monterey jack rest but the 2 extra sharp cut on one the next day and ate that through the week up to new years eve and then on new years eve i cut into the second extra sharp for the ball drop with friends.  this coming weekend will be two weeks so will cut into all the others. did notice after the first week on the second block it did get a little milder in taste. i liked the stronger flavor best but wont let none of it go to waste thats for sure!!! Hehehehehehe! what i really enjoyed the best was the flavor of the smoked eggs and after etting them rest for about 5 days when i made deviled eggs with them the smoke flavor had penetrated even to the yolks and man what awesome deviled eggs they were.


----------



## upsman (Jan 23, 2013)

loving my Amazin smoker did another cheese smoke this past weekend.













100_1606.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jan 23, 2013


















100_1607.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jan 23, 2013


















100_1608.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jan 23, 2013


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to love smoke cheese !
I just open some I did a month ago. Thumbs Up


----------



## upsman (Jan 23, 2013)

YES SIR Jrod62 going to try and let this batch sit that long as well.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 23, 2013)

Those look good will be doing some myself this weekend great lookin cheese.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 23, 2013)

upsman said:


> YES SIR Jrod62 going to try and let this batch sit that long as well.


Good luck with your wait - I hate the waiting part!  It works better for me if I put it where I don't see it all the time... The cheese looks great!


----------



## upsman (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank You driedstick!!!  Thank You Smoking B, yeah it has been tough getting easier though after that very  first batch













smiley thumbs up.gif



__ upsman
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

upsman said:


> Thank You driedstick!!!  Thank You Smoking B, yeah it has been tough getting easier though after that very  first batch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you get a supply stockpiled it becomes much easier since you can eat it anytime.  I'm always anxious to see how it turned out though so it's still hard on me


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow upsman I think you out did yourself on that second smoke the cheese looks great.  The wait is worth it but cheating and sneaking a taste is allowed..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## polymer (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## joshgreenwood (Jan 31, 2013)

I always use hickory, apple, cherry wood. Anyone here having any experience with the Oak wood smoke.


----------



## joshgreenwood (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you tried chillis, potatoes and Tomatoes. If you haven't, you must try this.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

joshgreenwood said:


> Have you tried chillis, potatoes and Tomatoes. If you haven't, you must try this.
> 
> business phone deals


I've tried all of them but the business phone deals. I really like smoked hot peppers...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great -  smoked deviled eggs are outstanding! In response to Josh's questions about Oak, I use Jack Daniel's Bourbon Oak Barrel Chips for cheese and eggs. It's outstanding for deviled eggs!


----------

